# Sunny extra what engine can input to engine bay.., ca18det,sr20det,sr16neovvl or othe



## revolution3 (Oct 25, 2004)

i got one species sunny extra . i want to upgrade from 1.3 carb engine to other engine.. If i not mistaken jpj rules now .. any cc engine can upgrade 20% so difficulty to me to upgrade to turbo sr20det or ca18det... 

1) How mush halfcut this engine sr20det,ca18det,sr16neovvl or sentra 1.6 twincam????please give me the prize bro..?

2) Can or not engine 4E toyota stalet ep82 gt 1.3 turbo input at sunny because this engine have same cc ... can register.. How mush this 4E halfcut?? this engine can brought sunny body ?? or under power... 

3) If i buy halfcut engine can get rear disk brake or not...?



TQ

p/s i plan to restoration this sunny using for going work and weekend...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

first, you need to make sure the car is FWD. Then from there you need to find a FWD engine. rwd engines can not be used in FWD cars. Some awd engines can be used in FWD cars.


----------



## revolution3 (Oct 25, 2004)

chimmike said:


> first, you need to make sure the car is FWD. Then from there you need to find a FWD engine. rwd engines can not be used in FWD cars. Some awd engines can be used in FWD cars.


Bro sr20det engine have awd from nissan pulser gti-r and other engine ca18det from bluebird fwd..


----------



## doityourself (Oct 30, 2004)

*FWD to RWD and vice versa*

FWD motors can be made to go RWD. It does take time ie; 
An AE86 Sprinter in Australia comes with a 4ac 1600, This car is RWD, a good conversion for these casrs is the 4ag series motor, the majority comes from AE101 corolla. These cars are FWD, all that has to be done is a little research in weather this motor or similar motor from the same family ever can RWD. The process is a little expensive and time consuming but if you are willing to put in the effort anything can be achieved.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

revolution3 said:


> Bro sr20det engine have awd from nissan pulser gti-r and other engine ca18det from bluebird fwd..



there is no CA18DET in the bluebird. the bluebird was AWD SR20DET but transversely mounted just like the GTiR.

What I'm telling you is, you need to make sure the engine you get for your car is TRANSVERSELY mounted, not rwd mounted.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

9/87-10/89 U12 SSS ATTESA Ltd Bluebird came with CA18DET


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

thats right the bluebird did have the CA18DET in it. way back 

id go for the SR16VE. the car is light so it should get a good power to weight and you dont have the hasstle of a turbo and managment.


----------

